# Marriott-Lake Tahoe area



## Auger (Dec 28, 2021)

My wife and I (50’s) are looking at a week in the Tahoe area this summer. Is there more than one Marriott, any preference? Also, any time from June-Sept. that is better/worse? Lastly, I here to fly in to from the east coast. Thanks!


----------



## mkeller7281 (Dec 28, 2021)

We spent a few nights in a two bedroom at the Grand Residence Club and loved it.  Right at the base of the gondola, lots of shopping and food around.  Beautiful resort, large pool, place to get massage, staff very friendly.  Loved it and would highly recommend it.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Dec 28, 2021)

We enjoy staying at the Marriott Timber Lodge and love it.  Great, central location!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 28, 2021)

The two Marriott timeshares are literally across the street from each other.  A block from the Nevada border (i.e. casinos).

California kids go back to school by early September, so the crowds should be lighter after Labor Day.


----------



## SteelerGal (Dec 28, 2021)

We tried to get Marriott but are staying at the Hyatt this time around.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 29, 2021)

Two resorts on essentially the same large lot with the Gondola separating them. The residences were sold as quarter shares of 13 weeks each. 
the salesman toDL us it’s mostly families at Timber Lodge. The residences tended to be quieter. I can’t say if that’s true or not since we’ve only spent a week in early June at Timber Lodge. That time of year is pretty quite everywhere around the lake as it’s still considered off season. 
For location it wouldn’t matter. Maybe there’s a difference between rooms, but I’d bet that’s minimal. We had the option to buy a quarter share and passed as we thought the price was to high. In hindsight, with the DC, it would have been a pretty good deal.


----------



## tahoe (Dec 29, 2021)

SteelerGal said:


> We tried to get Marriott but are staying at the Hyatt this time around.


Hyatt has its own beach, which might worth considering for the summer.  Incline Village is more laid back, while the 2 Marriotts are in the busiest location in Lake Tahoe with several casinos and lots of shops/restaurants nearby.  There is also the Ritz at Northstar, which is a bit further from the lake.

Regardless of where you choose, I recommend renting car.


----------



## SteelerGal (Dec 29, 2021)

tahoe said:


> Hyatt has its own beach, which might worth considering for the summer.  Incline Village is more laid back, while the 2 Marriotts are in the busiest location in Lake Tahoe with several casinos and lots of shops/restaurants nearby.  There is also the Ritz at Northstar, which is a bit further from the lake.
> 
> Regardless of where you choose, I recommend renting car.


Thanks.  We are going in June after a long school year.


----------



## wilma (Dec 29, 2021)

SteelerGal said:


> We tried to get Marriott but are staying at the Hyatt this time around.


You traded into the hyatt high Sierra in incline? We prefer the north shaker of Tahoe, find the south shore where the marriotts are to be too crowded and don’t have a beach. We love the hyatt during the summer.


----------



## Justin.S.92 (Jan 6, 2022)

September is a best time to visit Tahoe area, and Marriot is the best hotel.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 7, 2022)

The Marriotts are in a centrally located area in South Lake Tahoe.  They are literally a stones throw from each other.  I prefer the Marriott Timber Lodge over the Marriott Grand Residence because there is a large variation in room types at the Grand Residence. At Timber Lodge, you know exactly what your room is going to look like.  Also, the pool and pool deck is larger at TL.

In terms of timing, keep in mind in June, snow will still be in the mountains.  Do you wish to hike during your stay?  If so, opt for late summer vs. early summer.


----------



## hintok (Jan 7, 2022)

SteelerGal said:


> Thanks.  We are going in June after a long school year.



It can be very cool in June, and road repairs may be going on.


----------



## Cewood (Feb 8, 2022)

Is there significant fire damage that spoils the experience in the south lake region?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2022)

No - there is no fire damage around the lake - it's more remote.  You can see it if you take 50 or 88 from California.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 19, 2022)

We stayed at the Marriott Timber Lodge from May 15-22, 2021.  The Timber Lodge was fantastic.  The staff, the cleanliness, and the location were perfect for us.  We were a family of 5, all adults, in 2 BR unit.  The location can't be beat.  The pool and hot tub were excellent with plenty of lounge chairs and tables available.  True this is probably not the best or warmest time of the year to visit but we had a blast.  Actually, it flurried two days while we were there.  Fire and Ice is a restaurant that is connected to the resort.  It was a great experience for us and the food was delicious. Call ahead and ask for the *Sierra Bldg. - upper floor*.  If you are next to the gondola it can be quite noisy.   you'll enjoy your stay no matter when you go but for me Timber Lodge tops my list.


----------



## Davidr (May 8, 2022)

We spent a few nights at the Marriott Grand Residence Club last May.  It was very nice but chilly.  It was the tail end of our trip to Ca and my wife was annoyed because the laundry was far down the hall and not in the unit like the other Marriotts.  We had a large 2 bedroom unit with a giant balcony overlooking the gondola.  Unfortunately it was not running the week we were there.


----------

